# I got on ebay



## Iamdrainbows (May 29, 2021)

If you had a 1000 kg of computer pins then you could yield more gold than what sreetips is saying is in a gold I got from eBay. I bought one. It’s from Israel and hasn’t come in but I’m excited to see it. I ran across them and heard terrible reviews. How much gold will you yield from this? If the at is made from computer pins won’t you get the same amount of gold as you do from the pins. I have 1 kg of those coming as well. Let me know if this is a good investment in the long term. Does anyone actually profit? Paid 50 for 398 grams of gold.


----------



## jimdoc (May 30, 2021)

You paid 50 for brass contaminated with a little bit of gold.
Pins are easier to process the gold from the surface than a melted into a blob or alloy.


----------



## galenrog (May 30, 2021)

If this is a blob or a bar, you paid 50 (dollars I assume) for 0.1-0.2 grams of gold, if any. Have fun with that. You will learn a lot, whether you recover any gold, or not. Have fun. Time for more coffee.


----------



## acpeacemaker (May 30, 2021)

Brass is currently $2.05 lb in my area.


----------



## justinhcase (May 30, 2021)

I would avoid anything coming out of Israel apart from complete military scrap.
Someone has been trying to sell gold-plated dental bridge work which is a stainless steel nickel alloy as dental gold.
The morbid thing is the only place I can think someone would find that kind of quantity would be an old graveyard from the sixties onward.
So I think they are from people clearing such arias.
Not nice.


----------

